# Flat Irons, Blow Dryers, and Birds



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2016)

So here is my question, do you also have to beware of teflon in items such as flat irons and blow dryers? I am in the market for both and didn't know if the same rules applied to those items as to pans and heaters or if teflon was even used in flat irons.

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It does not matter what type of product you are purchasing, any product that has PTFEs is very dangerous for your budgies.*


----------

